
Ray Dalio says the world is in a ‘great sag’ and echoes the 1930s - spking
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/17/ray-dalio-says-the-world-is-in-a-great-sag-and-echoes-the-1930s.html
======
gopher2
I’ve found Ray Dalio’s macro pontificating to be kind of useless. Remember
when we were having a “beautiful deleveraging.” Now we’re in a “great sag.”

Makes more sense to me that these guys are just talking their book at a
conceptual level because reflexivity.

~~~
lmg643
I think the rhetoric is a very sophisticated way to market the fund. (1) make
highly generalized pronouncements that sound wise and get headlines because
they make for good journalistic copy (2) make the business seem like it's
driven by principles - eg, a system - and not just a few great PMs running it
(founders).

Any developers from BW on hacker news? Curious to know what your experience is
like.

~~~
symphony2pru
Currently a dev at BW. Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
ksec
The "radical honesty" culture, is it true?

And what is your opinion on it?

What software and tech stack do they have there?

~~~
kenned3
Yes, what you think you know about the "radical honesty" culture is absolutly
true. Prior to printing his book, it was mandatory reading for ALL BW
employees. At some point Ray decided to release the principles to the public,
but they had been available for employees long before that.

I miss the culture, and that is the honest truth. While it has some
difficulties at times, it is far ahead of anywhere else i have worked (4 major
banks). It clearly is not for everyone, but if you are the type who likes
transparency, it is for you.

Software/tech stack - They are mostly a windows shop... not sure that answers
your question, but i dont want to get into it in detail.

~~~
ksec
Thanks, I think I will go and read the book first.

------
ncmncm
> The hedge fund titan claimed there were four types of war to watch for —
> trade, technology, currency and geopolitical

In military school, they learn that there are three: naval, conducted at a
distance; army, conducted at the border; and police, conducted within the
borders. Crossing with Dalio's four, that would make 12 kinds; otherwise, just
seven.

Then we have civil, holy, and race. Mix and match.

